# '04 GTO - passenger door lock



## nsr (Jul 12, 2007)

i just recently (11 July, 2007!) bought myself a 25th birthday present - and '04 GTO, silver with red interior, 6-speed. i've had the car for a few days and am starting to figure out its quirks and peculiarities. 

one thing i initially noticed was the horn alert when locking the door via the remote entry. when locking the car, it would emit five short, rapid-fire honks. since that is ridiculously annoying and attention-grabbing, i attempted to disable it through the car's menu by changing the "indicators & horn" to just "indicators".

this didn't remedy the problem. through a little research and problem solving, i realized that the car honks like that as a warning that the passenger door is still unlocked. (p.s. i'm aware that the car honks if you press "LOCK" while a door is open - this is a different situation).

if the passenger door is unlocked, the car honks as a warning/notification. the problem here is that the passenger door does not respond to the remote entry. i manually locked the passenger door, but now when pressing "UNLOCK" the passenger door does not react. i've played with the car's menu settings for the "two-stage unlock", and no matter what the passenger door does not respond.

after my research i found that this is a common occurance. not VERY common, but common enough that on a few message boards there were a handful of memebers who'd experienced the problem and knew how to remedy it.

i was wondering if anyone here has encountered such a problem. if so, what did you do to fix it? was it a simple fix? or did it involve some PITA service appointments? it can easily be fixed and covered by the dealer, but i'm just wondering what kind of timeframe i'm looking at here.

right about now i'm starting to miss my old firebird's powerlock control buttons on the door (which i used to lock the car as opposed to using the remote entry keyfob)


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

You need a passenger door lock actuator. Mine did the same exact thing. It's not hard to change out, just remove the door panel and the water barrier and there it is.:cool


----------



## nsr (Jul 12, 2007)

sounds easy enough, i'll print this out and send it to the dealer!!!


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

happened to me to, actually bought my car that way...with massive strut rub and ****ty ass tires on it. don't ever buy anything from Saturn of Greenfield, when I called to complain(2 days after buying my car) they told me to go pound sand.


----------

